# How much for protein for a 15.4 st man?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Just wondering how much protein a 15.4 stone man needs for a bulk ?

Cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1.5g per lb of bw


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

swole.me is a good tool for working out how many calories etc one should be eating


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was going to say a gramme per lb but l think that is maintenance rather than bulking so at 1.5 grammes you would need..

320 grammes mate.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

When I was im jail I Still mamaged to hold onto my 15 stone frame on less than 100gms protein/ day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Barbell mafia said:


> When I was im jail I Still mamaged to hold onto my 15 stone frame on less than 100gms protein/ day


you also got bummed 5 times a day so had more than 100g of protein .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> you also got bummed 5 times a day so had more than 100g of protein .


No mate jizz protein only counts if swallowed.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> No mate jizz protein only counts if swallowed.


i was in the next cell trust me his mouth wouldnt close after the hour of `exercise` we got :lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> When I was im jail I Still mamaged to hold onto my 15 stone frame on less than 100gms protein/ day


Why was you in jail ?


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

lol i love how ewen likes to wind every1 up on here, never fails to keep me entertained


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> Why was you in jail ?


he bummed a goat in thailand shoved 15000 vials up his ring and most of them broke on the flight back (true story)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> he bummed a goat in thailand shoved 15000 vials up his ring and most of them broke on the flight back (true story)


Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> he bummed a goat in thailand shoved 15000 vials up his ring and most of them broke on the flight back (true story)


I got caught shagging a chicken once behind a bus stop in Cheetham Hill..

The judge asked " do you have a defence ? "

I told him " its fu*king poultry this offence !"


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> I got caught shagging a chicken once behind a bus stop in Cheetham Hill..
> 
> The judge asked " do you have a defence ? "
> 
> I told him " its fu*king poultry this offence !"


yeah i read about you in the rochdale times , serial chicken ****er i thought it was a typo :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thats fowl


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> yeah i read about you in the rochdale times , serial chicken ****er i thought it was a typo :lol:


ONCE !!!

Not serial, thats some other jammy tw*t who is better looking than me and can pull easier...


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

u guys make me laugh ,I commited a crime in uk not in Thailand, if u are able to read I mentioned at the end of the thread that the POST WAS A JOKE! Anyway I never got bummed in jail if anything they could have been my bitches lol!


----------

